
Curated Resources to get your ML journey started - MotwaniSuhas
Resources to get you started on your Machine Learning journey!<p>Who&#x27;s this for?<p>&gt; Technical people who want to get up to speed on machine learning quickly<p>&gt; Non-technical people who want a primer on machine learning and are willing to engage with technical concepts<p>&gt; Anyone who is curious about how machines think<p>Here goes..<p>1. Introduction video - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=NKpuX_yzdYs&amp;feature=youtu.be<p>2. Visual guide - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.r2d3.us&#x2F;visual-intro-to-machine-learning-part-1&#x2F;<p>3. Bookmark this guide - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;machine-learning-for-humans&#x2F;why-machine-learning-matters-6164faf1df12<p>Hope it helps!
======
pmulv
Here are some others that are also commonly recommended on HN:

Andrew Ng's Machine Learning MOOC: [https://www.coursera.org/learn/machine-
learning](https://www.coursera.org/learn/machine-learning)

Andrew Ng's Deep Learning Courses:
[https://www.deeplearning.ai/](https://www.deeplearning.ai/)

David Silver's Reinforcement Learning Youtube Series:
[http://www0.cs.ucl.ac.uk/staff/d.silver/web/Teaching.html](http://www0.cs.ucl.ac.uk/staff/d.silver/web/Teaching.html)

Fast.ai Courses on ML and Deep Learning:
[https://www.fast.ai/](https://www.fast.ai/)

~~~
MotwaniSuhas
Thanks for sharing!

------
ranc1d
This has come up in similar forms before if you do a search on ML/Machine
Learning/AI/Data Science etc. For example:

Ask HN: How to Seriously Start with Machine Learning and AI
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16167620](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16167620)

Machine Learning 101 slidedeck: 2 years of headbanging, so you don't have to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15919115](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15919115)
(comments are also worth a read)

~~~
MotwaniSuhas
Will check these out as well! Thanks :)

